# Get out of jail



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Do you have a get out of jail shot? 

I know that the club choice is usually based on any given situation but sometimes when you're in the deep do-do what's your go to shot? I have a 1st generation Taylormade 22* rescue club. With a little bit of creativity, hands up and down the grip/open face/steep angle of attack I can sometimes pull off an escape. 

The ball flight may not be pretty, and it may not be a spectacular drop and stop, but it at least gives me a chance.

So what's your get out of jail shot?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

My first club of choice in a "jail" situation is my #7 metal wood. I can work the ball with it (most of the time) both ways. Second choice is a 5 iron. Third choice is a 9 iron. Depends on the lie of the ball, and which club I need to use just get to it. I suppose my easiest trouble shot I can pull off is an open faced iron, with an open stance.....when I can use it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Big Hobbit said:


> Do you have a get out of jail shot?
> 
> I know that the club choice is usually based on any given situation but sometimes when you're in the deep do-do what's your go to shot? I have a 1st generation Taylormade 22* rescue club. With a little bit of creativity, hands up and down the grip/open face/steep angle of attack I can sometimes pull off an escape.
> 
> ...


That depends on the jail. My home course has many types - 18" and deeper native rough, impenetrable blue spruce trees, various types of deciduous trees. 

In the deep rough, if I have a shot at all it's going to be a SW or GW. No way you can get anything longer out of that stuff, and often you have no shot at all with any club. 

When I'm in the trees, I usually need a very low shot, often no more than 2 feet off the ground to stay under the lowest branches. With the spruce trees, there may not even be that much room. Depending on the distance to cover and the height limitations, I will either play my 5I well back in my stance, or as often as not, I'll use my driver. I had a shot today where I used the driver from just 135 yards out because I needed to keep the ball no more than a foot high. I've even played a shot with the driver from only 20 feet off the green.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

my go o club in the trees is my 4 iron with a closed face and 3/4 swing. I may not making to the pin but as long as the line allows it I will 9/10 make a good shot out of it. in deep rough its my sand wedge that I kept from my old set I just love that club.


----------



## fmk123ster (Aug 6, 2011)

Ditto 4 iron with a 1/2 to 3/4 swing depending on the sitiation.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

7 iron for me in the rough 6 iron in brush/trees I been in so much I'm amazing myself now.


----------



## tutp36 (Jun 8, 2011)

lol . i missed read. i thought you really in jail


----------

